# What is the Difference Between Household Bleach and Dairy Bleach?



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

So, based on a you-tube video, I thought the difference between dairy bleach and household dairy bleach was that dairy bleach was more concentrated. 

I used household bleach to clean my milker at first this year, but noticed a bleach taste in the milk, so I started rinsing just before milking with hot water. 

I ordered a gallon of bleach from caprine supply, but it is basically the same concentration as household bleach. 6.5% sodium hypochlorite vs 6% sodium hypochlorite of household bleach. However, it recommends only 1-2 oz per 4 gallons instead of the 1/2 cup per gallon that Perry's Milkers recommended. (There is a food grade or dairy bleach that is 12.5% sodium hypochlorite. I'm not sure where to get it.)

I don't notice as strong of a smell from the dairy bleach. What is the difference? I guess I could use a much lower concentration with household bleach and might not notice the bleach taste? 

Google wasn't able to clear up my confusion, but I hope one of you knowledgeable people on here can. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe check a local meat market for their bleach.


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Maybe check a local meat market for their bleach.


Thanks. I am fine with the bleach I have for now. I'm just curious why the different concentrations are recommended and why they smell/taste different.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Maybe through research, the different formulas could be specific to what ever bacteria targeted.


----------

